# Project Melee released



## Mazor (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, I apologize for the delay, but the PMBR is proud to release our official demo build!







For full details on what the demo build includes, please visit each changelist page for characters, stages, and the engine! 
[/p]Source

Download (The only requirements are Brawl and a SD card, hacked Wii not required.)

Secondary Download (use if the first one doesn't work, thanks goes to Shadic for providing it.)

For those who haven't heard of Project Melee before:
Project M is a community-made mod of Brawl inspired by Super Smash Bros. Melee's gameplay designed to add rich, technical gameplay to a balanced cast of characters while additionally enhancing the speed of play. Project M employs new codes which seamlessly add in new, universal features to the entire cast to add technical variety to all characters.
[/p]


----------



## Sloshy (Feb 8, 2011)

This is awesome! Thanks! I'll be sure to try this out ASAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! I have one question though: is it somehow possible to switch between vanilla/brawl+/brawl-/project m with little effort? I don't like having to re-install each one when I want to use them.


----------



## injected11 (Feb 8, 2011)

Melee, you say... I may need to get around to hacking my Wii if this holds water...


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 8, 2011)

How would you go about patching this onto a brawl iso for the sake of Dolphin emulation?
The ISO is entirely legal of course, dumped using my wii.


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> How would you go about patching this onto a brawl iso for the sake of Dolphin emulation?
> The ISO is entirely legal of course, dumped using my wii.



Ican't recall its name... there IS an early tool used to hard patch ISOs from back in the heyday of Brawl hacking...


----------



## Mazor (Feb 8, 2011)

Sloshy said:
			
		

> This is awesome! Thanks! I'll be sure to try this out ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have to hack your Wii.

Edited the OP to make this even more clear.


----------



## King Zargo (Feb 8, 2011)

My Wii doesnt read DVD's anymore. Can I use USBLoader? 

Edit: Works fine with USB loaders.


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Feb 8, 2011)

This is news? A game mod? Shouldn't this have gone in one of the Wii sections where the people who care about this shit are more likely to see it?


----------



## Anakir (Feb 8, 2011)

Its a demo release. This "shit" you speak of is news to others.


----------



## Mazor (Feb 8, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> This is news? A game mod?
> How exactly is the first release of a serious complete conversion of one of the Wii's most popular games into the Gamecube most popular game, aiming to combine the best of both, not news?
> 
> QUOTE(cwstjdenobs @ Feb 8 2011, 08:52 PM) Shouldn't this have gone in one of the Wii sections where the people who care about this shit are more likely to see it?


Apart from this actually being news in every way and thus fitting here, many of the people interested in this, myself included, don't necessarily go to the Wii sections. This is the case because this mod appeals to many players of the Gamecube predecessor who don't like Brawl or anything else related to Wii.


----------



## Sarvesh50 (Feb 8, 2011)

Any vids of the changes?


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me there, I haven't visited the Wii section seriously in months.


----------



## Mazor (Feb 8, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> How would you go about patching this onto a brawl iso for the sake of Dolphin emulation?
> 
> There might be easier ways, but you can just replace the files manually.
> 
> QUOTE(Sarvesh50 @ Feb 8 2011, 09:08 PM) Any vids of the changes?


Yeah, there are various, like the (somewhat old) official trailer on youtube.


----------



## KingAsix (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool...As soon as my Wii is up and running again I might give this a go


----------



## Blayd (Feb 8, 2011)

It's called "Project M" not "Project Melee".

Project Melee is another Project for Textures in Melee. Just saying.


----------



## Mazor (Feb 8, 2011)

Blayd said:
			
		

> It's called "Project M" not "Project Melee".
> 
> Project Melee is another Project for Textures in Melee. Just saying.



Actually, this is also referred to as Project Melee as the M stands for Melee. I'm aware of the other project but there is no reason to refer to this as Project M outside of the smashscene, like on this public forum, because anyone outside of it wouldn't know about the other project and could possibly not know what the M stands for.


----------



## Midna (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh, this finally came out? I prefer Balanced Brawl, but I'll give it a try. Brawl+ is just pointless rubbish.


----------



## awssk8er (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool project. Except for the fact the I hate Super Smash Bros. Good job!


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Feb 8, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> cwstjdenobs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So they won't own a Wii and a copy of Brawl, when they almost certainly, if they are such big fans of Melee, still have a cube and the copy of the game. I own Melee and still play it, so I will admit there are a couple of minor differences that could make a big difference to beat 'em' up fans, but only to the "would rather be playing with consoles than girls/boys/cuddly toys/[insert wierd sexual partner preference here]" nerdy lot would it make Brawl unplayable. This has no point unless it can do things Melee can't. The source site, while pretty, is quite a mess and hard to get around, so why not put some of that info in for us neigh sayers?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 8, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> This is news? A game mod? Shouldn't this have gone in one of the Wii sections where the people who care about this shit are more likely to see it?



You do realize this is a gaming site, right? Is there other, more pressing (gaming) news you feel should be on the front page?


----------



## Joktan (Feb 8, 2011)

i have an unhacked wii and i sooooooo want to try this...im gunna find out how and maybe do it later


----------



## Mazor (Feb 8, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> A mod to make an ancient game play like an even more acient game you can already play on the console in question.
> As I stated, both of these games are very popular, Melee having been the most popular game of its system. They are thus still popular, Melee being still being the most popular competitive game in the series here in Europe, despite being "ancient".
> 
> 
> ...



As can be read here, they aim to balance the cast of characters (while the original Melee is pretty balanced amongst the better characters, there are very many characters that are really worthless and have never won any tournaments), the cast consisting of not only the characters from Melee but also the ones from Brawl. Apart from this, the game is graphically superior to Melee and has additional stages (like Hyrule from SSB64) as can be seen in the trailer I linked above.

Edit: Spacing.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 8, 2011)

uhm... does the hackless thingy work on an EU wii with a pal smash bros?
It seems a little like this would be using the ntsc/j smash bros exploit=


----------



## Keylogger (Feb 8, 2011)

Can't download it....


----------



## Haloman800 (Feb 8, 2011)

Didn't there used to be a Project M? Then there was Brawl+, then Brawl-, then Balanced Brawl, and now this again?

Please leave Brawl alone and stop splitting up the community with trivial hacks.


----------



## Shadic (Feb 8, 2011)

We're currently having site issues due to the huge amount of traffic. here's a mirror to the downloader, however. It searches for several of our servers, so you shouldn't have any issues! (Could I get that added to the OP, thanks.)


----------



## jceggbert5 (Feb 8, 2011)

Would you guys be OK if I attempted an ISO-contained version of this and released it? (for us USB loader users that have bad disc drives)


----------



## Dantarion (Feb 8, 2011)

Don't release any kind of Project M ISO.

First of all, Project M is more than just file replacements, so it won't work.
Second of all, we don't want our project associated with piracy.

If you get the game working on a USB loader by yourself, thats fine, but the team would rather not deal with that.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Feb 8, 2011)

Is this for pal or ntsc brawl?


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Feb 9, 2011)

How do I use this
I have a hacked wii and the Actual SSBB game
What do I need to play this???
Also, I have neogamma
ow do I use it with neogamma?


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 9, 2011)

This won't work with CFG USB Loader. I was so excited but it keeps Black Screening at the spinning logo Brawl Loading screen.

ALl my old hacks worked fine before this...


----------



## Shadic (Feb 9, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> This won't work with CFG USB Loader. I was so excited but it keeps Black Screening at the spinning logo Brawl Loading screen.
> 
> ALl my old hacks worked fine before this...


Update your loader. I use CFG myself and very randomly it used to stop on the title screen. I updated to the most recent version and haven't had it happen yet.


----------



## Midna (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Shadic! Yeah. Cfg has never troubled me with codesets. Good luck on Geno!

Edit: Try USB Loader GX if updating doesn't help. it never troubled me either.


----------



## Shadic (Feb 9, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Hey Shadic! Yeah. Cfg has never troubled me with codesets. Good luck on Geno!


Haha. Always weird being recognized cross-site. Thanks though. I'm less busy now that the P:M demo date isn't lurking around the corner, so we'll see.


----------



## Vigilante (Feb 9, 2011)

SUPPORT+1


----------



## Mazor (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadic said:
			
		

> We're currently having site issues due to the huge amount of traffic. here's a mirror to the downloader, however. It searches for several of our servers, so you shouldn't have any issues! (Could I get that added to the OP, thanks.)
> Added.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schlupi (Feb 9, 2011)

Shadic said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is the latest version...

I found the problem. My dumbass forgot to delete my old RSBE.gct from the Geckoos code directory. deleted it and now it works. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






VERY impressive. I am very happy to say this is a very impressive hack.

I really like Lucas's new moveset. Offense Up is pretty sweet and much more useful than PK Flash.

I support this hack very strongly!


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Feb 9, 2011)

Mazor said:
			
		

> Shadic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which one do I use if I have Neogamma?


----------



## Kurossaki652 (Feb 10, 2011)

I dont need help anymore 
I just needed to use GeckoOS
I couldnt use Neogamma


----------



## EvanUnisil (Feb 11, 2011)

Does this mean I can't create custom stages with this hack installed? Is there no other way of getting this hack to work than through custom stages?

Keeping in mind I am completely new to the hacking scene so if this is the only way we've been able to hack Brawl and every other hack does it like this please ignore my statement. I just love one of my custom stages and will want to fight on it.


----------



## Fo0+ (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't know really what kind of balancing changes this demo will add, but it would be nice to have a PAL-version so I could try it out. I mean, SSBB is the only Wii game I actually own and play regularly


----------



## Midna (Feb 12, 2011)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> Does this mean I can't create custom stages with this hack installed? Is there no other way of getting this hack to work than through custom stages?
> 
> Keeping in mind I am completely new to the hacking scene so if this is the only way we've been able to hack Brawl and every other hack does it like this please ignore my statement. I just love one of my custom stages and will want to fight on it.


No, this is a new method to make it easy for newbs without hacked Wiis. You can boot the codes through GeckoOS, or any USB or pirate disk loader.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Feb 12, 2011)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> Does this mean I can't create custom stages with this hack installed? Is there no other way of getting this hack to work than through custom stages?
> 
> Keeping in mind I am completely new to the hacking scene so if this is the only way we've been able to hack Brawl and every other hack does it like this please ignore my statement. I just love one of my custom stages and will want to fight on it.


One of the codes inside of the cheat file disables Custom Stages. So no, you won't be able to play on it while using Project M.


----------

